# Embarrassing riding question



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

not a guy here but could be a saddle issue or the way your sitting.. 
Hubby swears that he can only ride in in the most supportive underwear IE bikini brefs he tried once in boxer and said it was painful.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Same here. My husband will wear briefs, no boxers. If he forgets I hear about it the whole ride.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me start by saying I'm female so this may or may not apply - I don't know what type of riding you are doing or for that matter how athletic/fit you are but is it possible that you are overstretching your groin muscle while riding and the pain from that is transferring down to your delicate area (notice how sensitive I'm trying to be:lol? I ask this as I did pull a groin muscle one time and it was quite surprising how the pain travelled to other spots leading one to think there was damage there when there really wasn't.

P.S. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

i would suggest that your underwear may the issue.
I would suggest that you try some supportive Y fronts that lift things out of the danger area.

my brother rides in very supportive budgie smugglers for exactly this reason!!


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.. Interesting about the groin muscle.. i'll have to do some research on that. I did pull a groin muscle about 3 wks ago.. I was hiking in the presidential range and it was kinda nasty, hobbled my way out of there.. On comments on underwear.. I was thinking of that too.. I do wear tight fitting underwear. I actually do wear some type of bikini brief, I think its called a sport brief by some company called Claiborne. I wear them all the time, by far the most comfortable underwear I have ever had. So, i do have support. Maybe I need some type of true bikini brief, idk. I have also looked into riding pants. I do wear slim fitting jeans but, i've also been get some skin irritation on the side of my lower leg. Oh, and yes, I know i'm a mess, haha..:wink: thanks again..


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Critter sitter said:


> not a guy here but could be a saddle issue or the way your sitting..
> Hubby swears that he can only ride in in the most supportive underwear IE bikini brefs he tried once in boxer and said it was painful.


Same here, and glad someone has raised the question. 

My first question for the OP is whether the problem is from just sitting in the saddle (say at a walk), or only with certain gaits like the trot, which cause things to bounce. 

I don't have problems with sitting, but I sure have with bouncing. (I don't even want to imagine what it'd be like in boxers.) My own solution - so far, I admit it's far from perfect - to that was to learn to do a semi-standing trot, high enough so that nothing touches the saddle. (And I'm doing trail riding, not dressage, so no points taken off for style )


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not a guy., but if the saddle doesnt' fit , then male or female, it's gonna hurt. 
I used to have a dressage saddle that I dearly loved. But, anything more than a walk and my lady bits were mashed and majorly sore the next day. finally got rid of it and got another saddle which does not have this issue. 
It has to do with the shape of the seat. YOur saddle might be too small for you, or angled too much upward in the front part (the seat, viewed from the side, looks like a bit of a "V". ) A flatter seat might be more comfortable.

and don't worry about this issue. I see no reason why this is embarassing or in appropriate. Comfort is comfort, and if you don' got it, you ain't a gonna wanna ride.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Guy here...

I see that you're wearing tight underwear and that's good since riding with boxers can be super uncomfortable. You need to make sure that everything is properly 'tucked away' before you mount and that you're not perching forward in the saddle leaning on your boys - if you get my drift. Some saddles are very uncomfortable for guys, so that's always a possibility but probably unlikely since I assume you are riding western.

If you're looking for some really good supportive briefs with a pocket in the front to keep everything together, take a look at Saxx:

http://www.saxxunderwear.com/categories.php

Riding as a guy is a lot of trial and error at first when it comes to not hurting the boys, just keep at it and don't be scared to talk to your instructors about it. They'll definitely find it amusing, lol, but might have some suggestions for you.


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Same here, and glad someone has raised the question.
> 
> My first question for the OP is whether the problem is from just sitting in the saddle (say at a walk), or only with certain gaits like the trot, which cause things to bounce.
> 
> I don't have problems with sitting, but I sure have with bouncing. (I don't even want to imagine what it'd be like in boxers.) My own solution - so far, I admit it's far from perfect - to that was to learn to do a semi-standing trot, high enough so that nothing touches the saddle. (And I'm doing trail riding, not dressage, so no points taken off for style )


Hi,

The problem I think originates from trotting, I do a lot of trotting.. I will try a different saddle, its seems fine just sitting, its the up and down bouncing around, particularly for someone less experienced who gets smacked now and than from not getting posting right :lol: I also ride English saddle


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

NHhorserider said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem I think originates from trotting, I do a lot of trotting.. I will try a different saddle, its seems fine just sitting, its the up and down bouncing around, particularly for someone less experienced who gets smacked now and than from not getting posting right :lol: I also ride English saddle


Since it's an English saddle, I would definitely try another saddle just to see. Most saddles I've used are fine but there have been one or two that were 100% not guy friendly for whatever reason. I could never get comfortable with them no matter what, lol.

Do you know if you are slamming down in the saddle? What specifically is it about the rising trot that is hurting you? Are you pivoting too far forward causing your boys to get squished off the pommel? (Also, If you're riding English, look into a decent pair of breeches.)


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

jinxremoving said:


> Guy here...
> 
> I see that you're wearing tight underwear and that's good since riding with boxers can be super uncomfortable. You need to make sure that everything is properly 'tucked away' before you mount and that you're not perching forward in the saddle leaning on your boys - if you get my drift. Some saddles are very uncomfortable for guys, so that's always a possibility but probably unlikely since I assume you are riding western.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link, It looks good. it looks kinda like what I wear now, except is a little high "cut"?? if that's what its called.... I appreciate the help..


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

jinxremoving said:


> Since it's an English saddle, I would definitely try another saddle just to see. Most saddles I've used are fine but there have been one or two that were 100% not guy friendly for whatever reason. I could never get comfortable with them no matter what, lol.
> 
> Do you know if you are slamming down in the saddle? What specifically is it about the rising trot that is hurting you? Are you pivoting too far forward causing your boys to get squished off the pommel? (Also, If you're riding English, look into a decent pair of breeches.)


thanks, check your pm..


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a thought...What about "guy undies" for bicycle riders? I would think such a thing exists.
THAT sport always looks painful to me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NHhorserider said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem I think originates from trotting, I do a lot of trotting.. I will try a different saddle, its seems fine just sitting, its the up and down bouncing around, particularly for someone less experienced who gets smacked now and than from not getting posting right :lol: I also ride English saddle


 
I suspect your saddle might be too small for you, putting you over the pommel when you come down from the posting rythm. Or, you are leaning too far forward. Would you be interested in posting a video here? That way we can REALLY pick you apart. Doesn't that sound like fun?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Do invest in some good support underwear - honestly my husband drives me mad if he doesnt wear the 'right knickers' and good fitting breeches apparently are way more comfortable than jeans - or so I'm told by the males in my family
It is possible the saddle is too short for you or maybe you're tilting yourself forwards and putting your weight on the sensitive bits - try to focus on sitting deep in the saddle and not rising 'up/down' at too much of an angle - a lot of new riders have a tendency to pitch forwards


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I spent over a year trying to find an English saddle my husband can ride in without whining non-stop. I finally figured out that it wasn't the saddle, it was him (He always rides behind me, so I hadn't seen what he was doing).
-1- He slides himself forward when asking the horse for more "go". This is something he learned dirt-biking, and seems to think it will work for horses too. He was smashing himself against the pommel.
-2- He leans forward instead of sitting upright with his weight on his seat and pelvic bones. He has his weight smack on his testicles. (again, it's a dirt-biking thing)
-3- He bounces around horribly at the trot (smack smack smack).
-4- He refuses to wear breeches, so he rides in jeans, and the seam hits him right on a nerve, I think.

Points 1 through 3 are a seat/balance/skill issue. He is not an experienced horseman. If you're still learning, you may be having similar issues.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always wondered how those "pocket rockets" (the motorcycles where you are leaning way forward) could possibly be comfortable.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I asked my hubby who is an experienced western rider.
He says-
" Don't do the _Man-Gina Tuck_ ( I am not even going to ask) and keep your weight centered on your seatbones not rolled forward."

He claims that he hasn't had a problem with smashing the boys even in deep seated western saddles, you have to learn to stay balanced.


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help guy, great tips...


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm actually going to be subbing on this. I'm dying to get my bf to ride with me, but the 2-3 times he has tried it he said it is "way to painful" and doesn't want to do it anymore. I never considered that his boxers might be part of the problem. He is really supporting of my riding and everything, I just would love to get him a trail horse and have him ride with me. 

Guys: does it make a huge difference in 'that area' between western and english? He has only tried western. I don't really see him ever getting up into an English saddle, but I'm curious if you can feel a difference. (I ride both, but I mean difference as in more or less painful) I'd love to turn my bf into a horse person, but somehow I don't think he will ever take to it quite like I have.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never had this problem, I see lots of guys (beginner) riders doing the "guy back pocket ride" to save them selves the pain. I don't know but when I have a problem its only when the horse jumps or bucks I have smashed one but when it happens. I KNOW IT!!!!! I have never had the problem of it pain after riding. I am surprised . Just to make sure are you saying you have trouble with pain after riding or during riding? IF during, you got to get them out of the way, I know how I ride you have to SORRY play with it really really sorry, to find what works for you. Don't ride on your pockets get into a good balance position and work where every thing needs to be. Best of luck, this is one area that lessons can't help. If this is a pain issue after riding I have no idea.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always love the very pragmatic advice Cowboy Bob gives. He doesn't mince words, but doesn't get too gory, either.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

:lol:


tinyliny said:


> I always love the very pragmatic advice Cowboy Bob gives. He doesn't mince words, but doesn't get too gory, either.


Thanks tiny I do the best I can:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have nothing useful to add but it is so nice to read a "what to do with the boys" thread, being a regular poster on "How to control the girls when trotting" threads it's actually good to hear of other issues:lol:

And I LOVE the terminology I am sitting here giggling away.

OP, I do hope you get it (them) sorted out, there are many many male riders, so the answer is out there:wink:


----------



## NHhorserider (Mar 10, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I have nothing useful to add but it is so nice to read a "what to do with the boys" thread, being a regular poster on "How to control the girls when trotting" threads it's actually good to hear of other issues:lol:
> 
> And I LOVE the terminology I am sitting here giggling away.
> 
> OP, I do hope you get it (them) sorted out, there are many many male riders, so the answer is out there:wink:


Thanks, everyone.. I'll get the "boys" straightened out


----------

